# Hammerschmidt Pimp Kit



## volcom74 (4. Juli 2011)

Würde gerne wissen ob der Pimp Kit auf die Hammerschmidt FR und die AM
Version passt.
Hat jemand den PK montiert?
Postet doch mal Bilder!


----------



## guru39 (4. Juli 2011)

das Gedöhns passt nur an die AM Version.





Sorry,  hab leider kein Detail Foddo 

Edit: hab doch eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (5. Juli 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> das Gedöhns passt nur an die AM Version.



 wusste ich auch nicht...

hier mein PimpKit:


----------



## tantrum (5. Juli 2011)

Ich habe ein Hammerschmidt *FR *mit dem Pimpkit. Keine gute "close-up" Bilder zur Hand aber hier ist das ganze Bike with HS FR und Pimpkit.





(Ich habe ein HS FR, weil ich einfach ein "Hammerschmidt" bestellt habe, und dies bekommen! Wollte es nicht ersetzen - lieber einfach fahren und nicht mehr warten.)


----------



## volcom74 (5. Juli 2011)

tantrum schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Hammerschmidt *FR *mit dem Pimpkit. Keine gute "close-up" Bilder zur Hand aber hier ist das ganze Bike with HS FR und Pimpkit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also verstehe ich das richtig - der Pimp Kit passt doch an die FR Kurbel?


----------



## volcom74 (5. Juli 2011)

sluette schrieb:


> wusste ich auch nicht...
> 
> hier mein PimpKit:



Sieht richtig geil aus mit dem roten Kurbelarm!
Wie hast du das gemacht? 
Mir gefällt das Design von den Armen nämlich auch nicht und ich hab schon überlegt ob man da nicht was machen kann.


----------



## tantrum (5. Juli 2011)

volcom74 schrieb:


> Also verstehe ich das richtig - der Pimp Kit passt doch an die FR Kurbel?



Ja - sowieso in meinem Fall. Ich habe es zwar nicht selber montiert, aber mein Local Bikeshop hat mir nichts über Schwierigkeiten oder Probleme damit erzählt.


----------



## guru39 (5. Juli 2011)

Sorry mein Fehler, ich hab Schoiße gelabbert  Ich dachte weil der Bash
der FR nicht an die AM und/oder umgekehrt passt wäre das hier auch der Fall. Habs grade getestet und den Güldenen Bash an eine FR geschraubt,
passt ohne Probleme


----------



## sluette (5. Juli 2011)

volcom74 schrieb:


> Sieht richtig geil aus mit dem roten Kurbelarm!
> Wie hast du das gemacht?



danke, in real life schaut's noch besser aus. die iPhone kamera ist ja nicht so der burner...
eigentlich hatte ich vor die kurbel zu polieren und mit einem roten pimp bash zu montieren. ich gehe aber davon aus das polierte kurbeln pflegeintensiver sind als eloxierte. 
kannst du bei jedem eloxieren machen lassen. in meinem fall war das fischer-oberflächentechnik in witten. um das alte eloxal runter zu bekommen wird die kurbel dort leicht gestrahlt. anschließend wird beliebiger farbton eloxiert.

hier ist noch ein bild vom unmontierten zustand:


----------



## kroiterfee (5. Juli 2011)

geil!


----------



## Ge!st (5. Juli 2011)

Was macht die Klemmung, hält der BB-ISCG-Adapter bisher bzw. immer noch den Drehkräften stand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (6. Juli 2011)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Was macht die Klemmung, hält der BB-ISCG-Adapter bisher ...



gehe mal davon aus dass ich gemeint bin.

ja, hält absolut klasse. es ist kein unterschied zur original HS ISCG an meinem Helius AM "erfahrbar". obwohl ich die zeichnung für einen passenden ISCG adapter fertig und einen kontakt zum ausführen der fräsarbeiten habe, gehe ich momentan eigentlich davon aus das ich die eingeplante schweisslösung überhaupt nicht benötige. falls sich was ändert werde ich das aber in dem passenden thread ergänzen.


----------



## Ge!st (6. Juli 2011)

Klasse sluette  Wenn das bei dir funktioniert, warum sollte das dann nicht auch bei mir funktionieren und ich könnte meine Proceed FST Light auf die Hammerschmidt umrüsten.


----------



## User85319 (6. Juli 2011)

wie bekomm ich an den kurbelarmen meiner hs ne anständige raw Optik hin? muss ich die sandstrahlen lassen oder abbeizen? danke schonmal für die tips


----------



## sluette (6. Juli 2011)

ich hab's mal mit enteloxieren mit agressivem abflussreiniger probiert. das original elox ging damit ohne probleme runter aber das resultat sah nicht so toll aus. darum wollte ich die kurbel dann erst polieren.


----------



## User85319 (6. Juli 2011)

dachte auch an abflussreiniger und anschließendes Bürsten mit scotch bright wolle  will den Look meines raw Rahmens imitieren. kannste nen bestimmten Reiniger empfehlen oder geht da prinzipiell jeder?


----------



## sluette (6. Juli 2011)

ich glaube die müssen nur auf natronlauge basieren. bin da aber kein fachmann. 
für den rawlook würde ich vielleicht stahlwolle nehmen, habe ich bei meinem argon FR rahmen auch gemacht, sieht super aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (6. Juli 2011)

Frag mal bei nem Lackierer nach, die können dir da sicher weiterhelfen. Wusste gar net, dass du deine Hammerschmidt noch hast!!


----------



## volcom74 (14. Juli 2011)

Ist so n Bisschen eingeschlafen hier.
Würde mich freuen wenn der Ein oder Andere noch n Foto von seinem 
HS Pimp Kit posten würde!


----------



## CYBO (27. Juli 2011)

Gibts ne gewichtsersparnis zum orginal?

VG CYBO


----------



## Get_down (29. Juli 2011)

Gibts die auch für das Helius AFR?


----------



## guru39 (29. Juli 2011)

Klar gibt es die auch für das AFR. Leider wird die Produktion des AFR´s eingestellt und wird durch das Ion 18 ersetzt.


----------



## CYBO (30. Juli 2011)

Push  

Wieviel g leichter oder schwerer zum AM original?

Merci



CYBO schrieb:


> Gibts ne gewichtsersparnis zum orginal?
> 
> VG CYBO


----------



## Get_down (30. Juli 2011)

Wirklich komplett eingestellt oder nur noch auf Wunsch?
Vor ner Woche hat Nicolai mir noch das AFR empfohlen.
Gibts schon Bilder vom Ion 18?
MfG
Ben


----------



## JAY-L (31. Juli 2011)

HS-Pimpkit Rot


----------



## CYBO (31. Juli 2011)

Servus,

Danke!

Dann ist die AM Kurbel mit pimpKit schwerer als im original! Ist dann ja eher ein unpimpKit


----------



## Ge!st (31. Juli 2011)

Wo steht geschrieben, dass ein Pimp Kit eine Gewichtsreduzierung einschließen muss?

Das Hammerschmidt Pimp Kit ist zum einen für eine wertigere und individuelle Optik und zum anderen wurde auf technischer Seite die Zugführung von Nicolai überarbeitet/verbesseret.

Wer es leicht leicht leicht haben will, der muss zu einer normalen Kurbel greifen, diese ist vom Gewicht kaum zu schlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CYBO (31. Juli 2011)

Wo steht das es das nicht muss? 
Für mich muss es das.
Danke für den Denkanstoß mit der Kurbel


----------



## volcom74 (31. Juli 2011)

CYBO schrieb:


> Wo steht das es das nicht muss?
> Für mich muss es das.
> Danke für den Denkanstoß mit der Kurbel



Wenn du ein leichtes Bike willst warum kaust du dann eins wo der Rahmen schon über vier Kilo wiegt. 
Die paar Gramm machen dann auch keinen grossen Unterschied. Aber dafür sieht der PK Knaller aus.
Aber jeder wie er mag


----------



## Elfriede (1. August 2011)

volcom74 schrieb:


> Wenn du ein leichtes Bike willst warum kaust du dann eins wo der Rahmen schon über vier Kilo wiegt.
> Die paar Gramm machen dann auch keinen grossen Unterschied. Aber dafür sieht der PK Knaller aus.
> Aber jeder wie er mag



Vermutlich steht er auf große Blasen...


----------



## Trader Mario (9. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand zufällig gerade ein Pimpkit übrig?? Gerne gebraucht und dadurch etwas günstiger...


----------



## simplesaiman (11. Januar 2013)

Trader Mario schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand zufällig gerade ein Pimpkit übrig?? Gerne gebraucht und dadurch etwas günstiger...



du hast eine pm...


----------



## Quicksilver7 (28. März 2013)

Wenn da zufällig noch einer ein PK oder ein carbon bash guard für die HS hat dann einfach melden.


greets

Chris


----------



## simplesaiman (1. April 2013)

Quicksilver7 schrieb:


> Wenn da zufällig noch einer ein PK oder ein carbon bash guard für die HS hat dann einfach melden.
> 
> 
> greets
> ...



du hast eine pm...


----------



## Wolfplayer (20. Mai 2020)

Pimp-Kit noch irgendwo dort draussen zu verkaufen


----------

